# 16mm SWA bare or conduit



## Lazurus (19 Feb 2022)

So the workshop is coming along I dug the trench for the power feed from main CB in bungalow and the sparky came and dropped the SWA in, he laid it straight in the trench for me to back fill, now I had purchased suitable twin wall conduit but sparks said as it was only under a patio and not a drive way or near other services conduit not required. Do you think it is worth re laying in the conduit (trench still open) or just leave as is?


----------



## MARK.B. (19 Feb 2022)

If you have it in the conduit and have a problem in the future the cable can be removed/repaired/replaced , otherwise you would have to dig your trench all over again. You already have paid for the conduit ,so you might as well use it , the extra safety provided can only be a bonus


----------



## Sideways (19 Feb 2022)

As Mark says. While the trench is open adding conduit is trivial. Once filled, any repairs, additions or changes become a big and costly task. Get conduit(s) in now. Even if only some farmers alcathene pipe, you never know when you may want to pull in an ethernet data cable, wired burglar alarm, or whatever. Never mind upgrade repair of the power cable.


----------



## Eric Roy (19 Feb 2022)

At the same time I would include a drawstring so that if you do want to add another cable later, you have the means to pull it through.


----------



## okeydokey (19 Feb 2022)

Or leave the cable as is and put the conduit in separately with a couple of drawstrings of reasonable strength so you then have the option as sideways/mark suggests of future adding cabling of various flavours


----------



## Sheptonphil (19 Feb 2022)

Agree with okey-dokey, leave an empty conduit in the trench with a couple of draw strings. SWA buried to the correct depth in a non hostile environment isnt going to be a problem. if it gets broken by digger or whatever, the conduit isn’t going to save it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Feb 2022)

You won't find anyone to tell you not either to use the conduit or at least leave it in situ. I left a continuous loop of cord in mine - someone at each end, attach what you like anywhere on the loop, pull it around and take it off.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Feb 2022)

.


----------

